

Google’s Ethos, Applied to Dining? - robg
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/01/googles-ethos-applied-to-dining/index.html?ref=technology

======
coglethorpe
This seems more like Wikipedia's ethos, rather than Google's. A Google
restaurant wouldn't actually serve food, they'd just give you a list of
(hopefully the best) places to get the meal you had requested. Of course there
would be restaurants that would have bid get listed as well as ones who did
black-hat SEO to get to the top.

But often the top entry would be a Wikipedia restaurant. The food would be
prepared by what seemed to be a big group of people, but it was really
controlled by a small group of Chef Ramsey types who would slap the hands of
wannabe chefs and quickly remove the side of lutefisk some joker slapped on
your order of vegan tacos just before it left the kitchen.

------
noonespecial
I'd rather eat at "Apple applied to dining". Pick a few very specific dishes
and the cook them exceptionally well.

I wouldn't always be in the mood for Apple dining, but when I was, I'd know
where to go.

~~~
robg
And you'd pay out the ear for it!

------
narag
It's funny that it's possible to use Google to make this kind of
comparisons... but I've found that Google can't answer the question "how to
send a bug report to GMail". There are links that take me to "help" pages (I
don't want "help") that insist that I should subscribe to a mail list.

------
teach
"Freedom is a terrible gift, and the theory behind all dictatorships is that
'the people' do not want freedom. They want bread and circuses. They want
workman's compensation and fringe benefits and TV. Give up your free will,
give up your freedom to make choices, listen to the expert, and you will have
three cars in your garage, steak on the table, and you will no longer have to
suffer the agony of choice." \-- Madeleine L'Engle, in "Walking on Water"

------
terpua
Re-post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=233207>

